# NISSAN SENTRA 2017



## JUAN SAMUEL (Feb 11, 2020)

I had this car for 4 year and i very agree with him, because are a good car and comfortable, the sistem inside the car are very awesome and fantastic.
Never had problems or something like that , are a good car and i will be buy in the future when i get older.?


----------

